# "losahtava"



## tarinoidenkertoja

Terve,
Löysin losahtavia-sanan  seuraavasta lauseesta kirjasta : "Suomalaiset ässät ovat hassuja, leveitä ja losahtavia".
Tämän sanan tarkoitusta ei löydetä mistään, ja tulee vain 9 tulosta käyttäen Googlea, pystyttekö auttamaan minua?


----------



## Hakro

Nykysuomen sanakirja: *losahtaa*, _onomatopoeettinen verbi_ = loksahtaa, läjähtää. Loukku laueta losahtaa. Hän iski märän housumyttynsä siltaan niin että losahti.

Mielestäni esimerkissäsi on käytetty losahtaa-verbiä virheellisesti. Losahtava ässä on esimerkiksi italian sanassa _cinque_, mutta sellaista äännettä ei ole suomessa. En myöskään ymmärrä, miten ässä voi olla "leveä".


----------



## kirahvi

Mielestäni suomalainen ässä nimenomaan on leveä ja tylppä pääkaupunkiseudun murretta lukuunottamatta. Siinä kielen kärki osuu hammasvalliin leveämpänä kuin vaikkapa saksassa, mikä saa aikaan äänen, joka on minun onomatopoeettisessa sanastossani suhina, kun taas terävä saksalainen ässä olisi sihinä.

Siitä taas olen samaa mieltä, että losahtaa-sana ei ole tässä yhteydessä kaikista sopivin.


----------



## Hakro

Ässällä on monenlaisia ja useimmiten (samallakin puhujalla) vaihtelevia ääntämistapoja. Mielestäni kielenkärjen leveys ässää äännettäessä vaihtelee sen mukaan, tuleeko seuraavaksi etuvokaali (kapea s) vai takavokaali (leveämpi s). 

Muissa kielissä tämä ero on vielä selvempi: kapea s muuttuu usein soinnilliseksi ja leveä s taas suhuäänteeksi.

En kuitenkaan ole kielitieteen asiantuntija, joten saatan olla täysin väärässä. Mitä mieltä muut ovat?


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

Voisiko olla merkittavaa että  tuo lause on Virossa asuvan venäläisen sanoma? En tiedä lähes mitään viron kielestä mutta ehkä suomen ja viron erot ovat ton vaikutuksen syynä.


----------



## Hakro

tarinoidenkertoja said:


> Voisiko olla merkittavaa että  tuo lause on Virossa asuvan venäläisen sanoma? En tiedä lähes mitään viron kielestä mutta ehkä suomen ja viron erot ovat ton vaikutuksen syynä.


Tämä selittää (lähes) kaiken. Venäjän kielessä on vissiin seitsemän erilaista ässää, joista yksikään ei ole samanlainen kuin suomessa. Toisaalta venäläiset tuntuvat yhä nauttivan suomalaisten pilkkaamisesta, joten heidän mielestään suomalaisten ässätkin ovat "hassuja". 

Suosittelisin että unohdat koko jutun. Sillä ei ole mitään todellista merkitystä - "vaikka voissa paistettais".


----------



## Finland

Minä taas pidän laatusanaa "losahtava" aika osuvana suomalaisen s:n kuvauksena. Suomen kielelle tyypillinen leveä s:hän on hämmentävän lähellä suhu-s:ää, ja siksi monet ulkomaalaiset luulevatkin, että suomeksi kiitetään "kiitoš". Suomalaisesta s:stä tulee siksi helposti sellainen vähän "märkä" vaikutelma.

Minusta on nimenomaan kiinnostavaa kuulla venäjänkielisen ihmisen kuvailevan suomen s:ää, koska venäjässä sibilantteja on useita, kun taas suomen s:n ääntämisessä on hyvin paljon allofonista vaihtelua.

terv. S


----------



## Hakro

Finland said:


> Minä taas pidän laatusanaa "losahtava" aika osuvana suomalaisen s:n kuvauksena. Suomen kielelle tyypillinen leveä s:hän on hämmentävän lähellä suhu-s:ää, ja siksi monet ulkomaalaiset luulevatkin, että suomeksi kiitetään "kiitoš". Suomalaisesta s:stä tulee siksi helposti sellainen vähän "märkä" vaikutelma


Ilmeisesti ymmärrät sanan "losahtava" eri tavalla kuin Nykysuomen sanakirja. Ei siinä mitään, jokainen ymmärtää onomatopoeettiset sanat omalla tavallaan.

Sen sijaan en voi hyväksyä tulkintaasi, että "suomen kielelle tyypillinen leveä s:hän on hämmentävän lähellä suhu-s:ää". Tällainen "leveä s" (kuten jo edellä esitin) on suomessa tyypillinen ainoastaan loppu-ässänä takavokaalin takana ("kiitos") ja ehkä takavokaalin edessä ("sanoa") mutta ei sen sijaan etuvokaalin edessä eikä takana ("siis").

Joka tapauksessa aloittajan lainauksessa venäläinen, olipa lingvisti tai ei, ilmiselvästi halusi pilkata suomea, jossa "ässät ovat hassuja". Minusta taas ryssän ässät ovat hassuja. Makunsa kullakin.


----------



## Finland

Huh.

En koe ymmärtäväni "losahtavaa" järin paljon eri tavalla kuin Nykysuomen sanakirja, joka antaa kuvaavan esimerkin märän mytyn iskeytymisestä kovaa pintaa vasten. Siinäkin tapauksessa, että suomen s olisi leveä vain takavokaalin yhteydessä (en olisi tästäkään aivan varma), voi varmasti sanoa, että suomen s on yllättävän lähellä suhu-s:ää. Ja siitä kertoo tosiaan se, miten usein ulkomaalaisten korvissa suomen s on š.

En osannut ollenkaan värittää alkuperäisessä kysymyksessä esiintyvää luonnehdintaa ivallisena vain sen takia, että siinä käytettiin sanaa "hassu". Olenkohan tyhmänpositiviinen ihminen, kun lähinnä ilahdun siitä, että joku kuvailee suomen kieltä kepein sanoin? Minusta esimerkiksi ranskan ja portugalin kielten nasaalit, arabian kurkkuäänteet ja ruotsin intonaatio kuullostavat tietyllä tapaa hassuilta – ja olen näiden kaikkien kielten suuri ystävä ja osaan puhua niitä.

Oli miten oli, minusta on erittäin ikävää, että tällä palstalla aktiivinen osallistuja nimittelee venäläisiä halventavalla sanalla. Tai mitä tahansa ihmisryhmää. Johan se on listan sääntöjen vastaistakin.

terv.
S


----------



## Hakro

Finland said:


> Oli miten oli, minusta on erittäin ikävää, että tällä palstalla aktiivinen osallistuja nimittelee venäläisiä halventavalla sanalla. Tai mitä tahansa ihmisryhmää. Johan se on listan sääntöjen vastaistakin.


Kuka nyt minkäkin sanan kokee halventavaksi? Mielestäni aloittajan esittämässä sitaatissa "suomalaiset ässät ovat hassuja" halvennettiin suomea ja suomalaisia.


----------

